# Mini Lathe Stand



## allisnut (May 26, 2012)

I picked up a Dewalt miter saw stand at lowes yesterday.  I think it will be a great mini lathe stand.  I use the mini lathe at the farmer's market I sell at to attract folks to my booth.  It is light weight, very portable, the lathe snaps on and off, and it seems to be at a great height for me.  The miter saw stand is rated for 1,000 pounds.

Adam


----------



## edstreet (Jul 15, 2012)

I am looking at stands for my jet 1220, was considering some option like this.  What would be sweet is some type of kick up/down casters so it can be moved  then planted to use.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 15, 2012)

What kind of items do you turn at the market? I had been thinking about doing something like that when i get fully back into turning. What threw me off is that some of the items we turn don't take that long and people would see that.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jul 15, 2012)

Now that is a great idea................


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jul 15, 2012)

Good thinking.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 16, 2012)

I think I'm going to borrow this idea, Adam. Nice thinking!


----------



## KenV (Jul 16, 2012)

Good adaptation!!!

Bonnie Klein uses one with wheels - (Delta as I remember) and mounts on the bottom of a WalMart  Shopping Cart.   Found the link.   

http://www.bonnieklein.com/Library/MiniLatheModifications.pdf


----------



## sbell111 (Jul 18, 2012)

allisnut said:


> I picked up a Dewalt miter saw stand at lowes yesterday.  I think it will be a great mini lathe stand.  I use the mini lathe at the farmer's market I sell at to attract folks to my booth.  It is light weight, very portable, the lathe snaps on and off, and it seems to be at a great height for me.  The miter saw stand is rated for 1,000 pounds.


Have you turned anything using that stand?  How did it do?

I'm reminded of complaints regarding the lightweight stands that some lathes come with.  As I recall, people had to weigh the stands down to keep teh lathe from 'walking'.  Do you have a feel for whether this will be an issue with this stand?

Also, it's too bad that the stand isn't height adjustable.  While it's great that it's a good height for you, I'm a short guy so I need a stand that can be lowered.  For this reason, we end up lugging the standard Jet stand on those rare occasions when we have brought a lathe to a show.


----------

